# Компьютерные технологии > Цифровое изображение >  Помощь в фото конкурсах

## ТатьянаБар

Добрый день, помогите пожалуйста набрать голоса, буду очень рада каждому голосу за Баранову Татьяну, http://www.tvoy-bor.ru/konkurs/miss-tvoy-bor.html

----------

